# Question about T-bomb



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

I just started a cycle of T-bomb by MHP its advertised as the most stable 1-test formula

On the label it says : T-BOMB uses a pharmaceutical enteric coated tablet to improve the stability and bioavailability of its powerful anabolic compound, 1-testosterone thp ether. 

SuPPLEMENT FACTS
serving size:1 tablet
Servings per container 60
Amount per serving
17-beta-hydroxy-5-alpha-androst-1-ene-3-onetetrahydropyranyl ether

Can someone explain to me what this means?? lol 

Have u ever heard of this stuff?? and should i expect any side effects?


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

I would expect it's just a wow factor the companys sales team added to sell the 1-test.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

i hope it works if it doesnt work i will do a stack of those Beast products and then i am moving on to AS


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2002)

At your age? Ridiculous.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

i have lost everything, nothing matters anymore i dont care if my body dies by the time i am 25.


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn't think of that. Mudge is right it might not really work that good for you because of your age. You should already have quite a bit of natural test in your system.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

I think Mudge's post was about my AS comment


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

How old are you?


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

18


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

Wait and use juice at like 25 or above. You have alot in your system as it is.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2002)

1-Test didn't really do anything for me, but yes I was talking about AS. Wait till your finished growing, not just height but your frame as well. I would wait till 19/20 at least.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2002)

Its not likely that you'd really die, expect to lose your hair and be impotent long before death, unless you abuse orals.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Its not likely that you'd really die, expect to lose your hair and be impotent long before death, unless you abuse orals.



damn no death? 

guess i will have to go back to my original plan hittin a tree with 80 mph


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2002)

It'll happen eventually, but in the short term its more about quality of life if anything else, IF abused.


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey Mudge, just on the side..

This long term hair loss and impotence you're talking about.. Is that strictly an AS thing?

Or in your opinion, should I expect to be sacrificing some quality of life with things like 1-test and 1-AD as well?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> 
> 
> damn no death?
> ...



Dude I'ld suggest sitting down and talking with a shrink judging by those last two posts.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2002)

No no, this is a steroids thing, there are various side effects that can be encountered.

As for 1-Test, I have heard of one person who claimed gyno, I think it was someone on this site actually, heading to bed but I will try to find the post tomorow.

I haven't seen anything on 1-Test/1-AD etc being hard on the liver or not.

Here is a post on long term 4-AD use, people believe that it sounds a little to much like "sure, use our stuff all the time to make us rich", i.e. a money making article. Also, what they say about halotestin heavily decredits the article. If you can't read it without being a member I can post it elsewhere or email it to you.

http://musclezine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=497


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 6, 2002)

so i can get gyno from 1-test?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2002)

No. 1-test does not convert to estrogen!
4/ad good chance!


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot Mudge.. I could read the article just fine.

And dg, you're doing 1-Test/4-AD stacks aren't you? Have you seen any side effects yet?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2002)

It does not have to convert to estrogen to raise estrogen levels, anything that raises test beyond natural levels, the body will try to counteract by recouping its natural ratio (whatever your test:estro ratio happens to be), this is why you need time off between cycles.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2002)

> *What is even more impressive is that since 1-testosterone is a 5 alpha reduced version of testosterone and a metabolite of dihydrotestosterone it cannot convert to estrogen or dihydrotestosterone. That means side-effects such as water retention, gyno, acne, hair loss etc???are virtually non-existent!*



I can't remember what board it was on that someone claimed something along the lines of "I'm gyno prone, I know because I got it from 1-Test!", it is also possible they just got fatter and confused the two, who knows.


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It does not have to convert to estrogen to raise estrogen levels, anything that raises test beyond natural levels, the body will try to counteract by recouping its natural ratio (whatever your test:estro ratio happens to be), this is why you need time off between cycles.



OK, and this is why you're supposed to take something like Fuzu or 6-Oxo between cycles right?

I don't completely understand the whole hormone balance idea just yet.. 

But 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, taking on the above two on the 4 weeks off should keep me from developing all the common side effects like acne and hair loss right?

At least I hope anyway. I've seen guys at the gym with gyno or with backs and shoulders covered in acne.. it does NOT look like fun.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2002)

Your body has the ability to _try_ to adjust to just about anything you can throw at it. Over time it will pull your own test production when supplemented test is used, at the same time it will raise its own estrogen levels to try and  compensate for the large amounts of test in the system. If it were NOT for this action, you could stay on supplemental test year round.

So you use a recouping product to bring your own test levels back up, if you were not to do this alot of the gains could potentially be lost due to the body not being able to recoup its own levels quickly enough. Most of them that I'm aware of stimulate luteinizing hormone which helps bring natural test levels back up.



> *A high estrogen level combined with a low testosterone level puts an athlete in serious risk of developing gynocomastia.*


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It does not have to convert to estrogen to raise estrogen levels, anything that raises test beyond natural levels, the body will try to counteract by recouping its natural ratio (whatever your test:estro ratio happens to be), this is why you need time off between cycles.


That may be true but is that minute amount enough to cause gyno?? I don't think it is.....And as far as I know, there has been no confirmed case of 1-test causing gyno. I would think you would have to take enough of a substance that converts to estrogen to cause gyno.
And Corri I have been off my last cycle 4 weeks today. And I really didn't notice any side effects whatsoever!!
See this Corri.....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=11058


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2002)

Since 1-Test did nothing for me, I would probably agree that many other products are probably not potent enough to cause gyno either 

Since most people seem to be on 4 week cycles instead of 8-16, again, less likely to happen than a steroid user I'm sure.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2002)

I've read on another board a poll about cycle lengths. Out of about 150 votes the concensus is a 4 week cycle would be best. In short cycles it is easier to recover, you don't get the side effects, and it is easier to keep gains because they are smaller and they do not shock your body as bad. Ex........4 on, 4 off, 4 on 4 off, 4 on 8 off then repeat. I think this is what I will try instead of 8 week cycles.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 7, 2002)

My ALT-levels (GPT - a good indicator for liver damage) went up substantially after a one-month 1-Test cycle though.

Could be the upped protein as well, who'll say ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2002)

Europeans are into short cycles as well (with the illegal stuff that is).

Some values that can indicate kidney/liver issues do not actually in themselves prove damage, what comes to mind is creatine. I wouldn't doubt that it can cause liver strain but I dont know, and they sure dont advertise that do they. If I remember correctly you used the same product that I did, Chemi-Sport brand, maybe it was another guy.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 7, 2002)

Right now i have been taking the T-bomb stuff for 4 days with only one work out which was arms and i look very good for a monday ussualy on mondays i go into the gym soft and its hard to get pump, but today i feel jacked. I also notice much better separation in the muscles and a lot more vascularity. I wonder if i am just imagining this. seems too good to be true


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2002)

Measure yourself every 1-2 weeks and see how things go, good luck.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Oct 8, 2002)

i am still seeing gains!! its awsome i have never looked so thick, but at the same time i have maintained a lot of tone and i am only on the 5th pill gettin bigger and bigger 25 more to go!! this stuff is great


----------



## KataMaStEr (Oct 16, 2002)

I don???t know about those comments if your are young you wont see any results from some ???prosteroids???. I use to believe that our natural test level were too high to see any gains from that kind of supplement. But some people on my team have been using One+ and also Mag10, and they been getting good results from them,  most just do a 2 week on 4 week off and they are not getting any side effects that they can tell of. I know of one that tried a 4 week cycle on Mag10 and the only side effect he saw was some acne which was not even so bad. And all of the people that I know of that used One+ did get some kind of rash on the skin but that???s about it. For the gain they made it seems like all the side effects were worth it to me, but who know in the future it may all come back to them than again maybe not. I been reading some about ???prosteroids??? and I???m seriously thinking about it for next summers training I???ll be 17 , people are getting to close to my stats and I have to do something about it. I???m 16 now and most 16 year old look like baby???s in front of me, shiat I look more developed than some seniors. When I tell somebody I???m 16 most never believe me. So who knows and I may not get any side effects of what a 16 year old user should expect to get.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 16, 2002)

I hate that name though, T-Bomb, what a rippoff of a name.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL yeah the name make it sound like best thing out there. I been thinking about Mag-10 over One +. The mag10 company advertising is as stupid as the one used with cell tech, but they also talk about the safety of mag10 compared to any other prosteroid out there, does that have any truth to it or what???s the deal?


----------



## internet ay (Mar 13, 2003)

doesnt t-bomb only have 50mg?, how many pills are you taking a day?


----------



## teabag101 (Jun 12, 2008)

KataMaStEr said:


> I don?t know about those comments if your are young you wont see any results from some ?prosteroids?. I use to believe that our natural test level were too high to see any gains from that kind of supplement. But some people on my team have been using One+ and also Mag10, and they been getting good results from them,  most just do a 2 week on 4 week off and they are not getting any side effects that they can tell of. I know of one that tried a 4 week cycle on Mag10 and the only side effect he saw was some acne which was not even so bad. And all of the people that I know of that used One+ did get some kind of rash on the skin but that?s about it. For the gain they made it seems like all the side effects were worth it to me, but who know in the future it may all come back to them than again maybe not. I been reading some about ?prosteroids? and I?m seriously thinking about it for next summers training I?ll be 17 , people are getting to close to my stats and I have to do something about it. I?m 16 now and most 16 year old look like baby?s in front of me, shiat I look more developed than some seniors. When I tell somebody I?m 16 most never believe me. So who knows and I may not get any side effects of what a 16 year old user should expect to get.



I am also 16 years old and am not shure if i want to try one cycle of T-bomb II, I am actually not very developed but I would like to get bigger.I weigh 130 and am about 5'6.. Will one of these cycles boost it up? can this damage my body?
id be more than happy to hear some helpful information.


----------



## mcguin (Jun 13, 2008)

Golds_Soldier said:


> Right now i have been taking the T-bomb stuff for 4 days with only one work out which was arms and i look very good for a monday ussualy on mondays i go into the gym soft and its hard to get pump, but today i feel jacked. I also notice much better separation in the muscles and a lot more vascularity. I wonder if i am just imagining this. seems too good to be true



4 days is awfully short time to already be feeling its affects...


----------

